# Need katas on internet, plz



## TimBreuning (Apr 10, 2005)

Having just started training Goju Ryu I'd like to do a little extra and learn the katas better/faster. 
Does anyone know if these katas are available on the internet? I tried altavista.com searching for Goju Ryu, but found nothing useful.
There are hundreds of Shotokan katas, but hardly any I can use now.

Cya guys
Tim


----------



## Andrew Green (Apr 10, 2005)

http://www.uechi-ryu.com/videos/streaming.html

 Lot's of videos, a few Gojo ryu ones under "Masters / Other Styles"


----------



## DavidCC (Apr 11, 2005)

I've been able to find dozens of kata from lots of styles using "Shareaza" a peer-to-peer file sharing network.


----------



## thepanjr (Apr 11, 2005)

I know some so try goju-ryu.info/ hinodekarate.ca/kata.htm
ozwebart.com koreteamkarate.org dont forget to add the www. Hope that helped. goju ryu sperate from hinodekarate. obzwebart is seperate from koreteamkarate.


----------



## TimBreuning (Apr 13, 2005)

Thx guys. I'm really honored by the great help you've given me.

/Tim


----------



## gojumaster (Apr 14, 2005)

http://www.goju-ryu.info/


You have to register to get access to the video downloads.

Best Regards,

Russ Smith


----------



## Chizikunbo (Apr 23, 2005)

gojumaster said:
			
		

> http://www.goju-ryu.info/
> 
> 
> You have to register to get access to the video downloads.
> ...


hihgly recomended:jedi1:


----------



## thepanjr (Apr 24, 2005)

I didn't know that people have to register. it just worked for me.Im really sorry about that .I should haved remember that i have to sign up.Good luck on your goju ryu style.


----------

